# 01/18/09 Downeast Maine storm



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I just though I'd throw out a few pics of the latest storm. We ended up with 18" between Sunday and early Monday. I plowed once Sun. night, there was about 10" then and again Mon. morning. Didn't get any action pics though. The first few are from Sunday morning and that night when I got home. The last ones are the next morning.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

One more...


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Holy Smoly, thats a good amount of snow you got...

Lucky dogg.

I want action pics next time around.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry! I just drove down that night. 130 miles usually takes 2 and a half hours and it took me 5! Had a wheel bearing start screaming at me on the way down. That was a nice $400 fix! I didn't feel like plowing that night but I knew if I didn't it would be a pain the next morning. I have to plow up hill from the road on part of the drive!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

06Sierra;727598 said:


> ! I didn't feel like plowing that night but I knew if I didn't it would be a pain the next morning. I have to plow up hill from the road on part of the drive!


You see...I would have plowed with the storm, and been finishing up when you started taking pics...taking it nice and easy all night.

If there is an inch or two on the top of my truck when I start to go out to plow...I know I've already started two late.

And of course I'm not seasonal...I think my quality of service would go way down with seasonal plowing...I would pray for no snow, and when It did, I would just wait till it's all over and have to plow a **** ton. I just don't like that concept.

sorry for the rant...back on subject.

Nice pics.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree Blade, I would have stayed on top of it if I was home. I didn't get there until 9 that night and by then there was already about 10". The second pic is my tracks when I got home.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

where in Maine? I'm on the Maine border


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Those pics are in Baileyville. I'm working in Fort Fairfield and go home on my days off until we can sell the house. If I take Rt 9 west from Baileyville , it's just under 90 miles to Bangor.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

So you are way up there... I am an hour south of Portland in Rochester, NH on the border from Lebanon and Sanford Maine


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Those pictures are on the south princeton road right?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Rt 1. You were close though!!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Pics!!!


----------



## 207 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm in Freeport and it sounds like we've got another foot coming tomorrow.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

At least a foot!! I have to drive back to Ft Fairfield tomorrow. It always seems to snow when I have my days off!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah I thought I was close but that is awesome we are getting another foot tomorrow!!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

My plow is 130 miles away!! They weren't calling for this before I left to come down here. Oh well. I need to sell this darn house!


----------

